# Dish Network agrees "drop" fee for OTA guide on 921



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey all,

I don't know if this is going to happen across the board for everyone, but I just got an executive VP to agree to CREDIT MY ACCOUNT EVERY MONTH for the locals fee. Now I can Keep my OTA GUIDE FOR FREE.

I had to threaten DISH with my dropping their service completely, but now my threat has paid off!!!!

first call was to 800-333-dish

I simply stated that I wanted to cancel my account

Then I was transfered to customer retention.....

The person I spoke with asked why I wanted to cancel....

I stated I didn't want to pay for my locals for the only purpose of receive a guide for my HD OTA's. The rep stated that dish has no way of verifying whether I am watching my locals via dish or not. I said I wanted the fee dropped or else I walk.
She said she wasn't authorized to do that....but.....I was then transfered to a V.P. of the executives office (Mark Duffy I think his name was). After explaining my opinion on the matter he agreed to a monthly credit on my account to cover the locals cost.

TaDa!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I do not think everyone will be that lucky. Some CSR's and SuperVisors will just tell you "tough luck" in their own way. If it does not work try emailing [email protected]


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Duffy is usually at CES E* booth. Thanks for that info. I'll have to see what's up with that when I see him. BTW he was also one last year who said E* was not going to switch to mpeg4, ever. So, go figure!


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

It would be good if everyone who calls Dish Monday about this issue would post at this string their results of their conversation and who they spoke to.I know I'm calling Monday!Will update what results are.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

great


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

My OTA is jittery in SD digital, maybe a deliberate "bug" to push the dish locals? Nah, they wouldn't do that...


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> My OTA is jittery in SD digital, maybe a deliberate "bug" to push the dish locals? Nah, they wouldn't do that...


Sounds like you are describing what is already being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36072

Michael


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> ............ BTW he was also one last year who said E* was not going to switch to mpeg4, ever. So, go figure!


I am tempted to mail Dish my 921 with cow manure inside when MPEG 4 rolls out
:hurah:  :hurah:  :hurah:


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Yea, but what receiver will be MPEG-4 compatible when MPEG-4 rolls out?? :lol:


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

jsanders said:


> Yea, but what receiver will be MPEG-4 compatible when MPEG-4 rolls out?? :lol:


Everyone is forgetting E* 's timeline for everything. Going to MPEG-4 is probably a major undertaking so I wouldn't expect to see it for many years. By the time it comes out I am sure that I will be ready for a new HD unit with all the new bells and whistles


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

John Walsh said:


> Everyone is forgetting E* 's timeline for everything. Going to MPEG-4 is probably a major undertaking so I wouldn't expect to see it for many years. By the time it comes out I am sure that I will be ready for a new HD unit with all the new bells and whistles


If true, that is part of Dish's demise. Charlie's remarks seem to indicate that no new HD until MPEG 4 receiver available as well as new sats.
Directv is placing 2 new sats to add more HD & HD LOCALS. 
Voom is adding sats & expects to double HD NEXT YEAR as well as have a MPEG 4 DVR next year.


----------

